

Show HN: I made a game (4x4x4 Tic-Tac-Toe) - phenomnominal
http://phenomnomnominal.github.io/tic-x-tac-x-toe/

======
eudoxus
Should add in a graceful failing for browsers with no WebGL support. All my
browser is a blank page with controls. I had to look at the Dev console to
figure out WebGL was failing.

~~~
phenomnominal
It should fallback to the Three.CanvasRenderer -
[https://github.com/phenomnomnominal/tic-x-tac-x-
toe/blob/mas...](https://github.com/phenomnomnominal/tic-x-tac-x-
toe/blob/master/coffeescript/3D.coffee#L79-82)

What did you use it on?

------
BorisMelnik
Great game, I find it is easiest to play with it exploded the entire time,
only checking back normal view time to time. Fun!

------
woogle
Played on iPhone. It was really simple and intuitive. Altough too easy to win

------
GotAnyMegadeth
This looks really cool, will give it a go when I get home

------
valarauca1
Its kinda cool, mouse tracking is really broken.

~~~
phenomnominal
How so? What browser did you use?

~~~
valarauca1
Fire Fox 32.

------
macpheec
I like it, good idea

